# À Vos Pinceaux !!



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)

Un petit sujet où vous nous montreriez vos peintures ou des détails de ces peintures








pour Virpeen : une dédicace :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Mai 2006)

je m'abonne !!...... :love:


----------



## apenspel (6 Mai 2006)

Je ne peind plus, ça date d'il y a + de 10 ans.






Format 3,6 m x 2,7 m
C'était pour "illustrer" les activités de peinture monumentale aux cours du soir de l'Académie de Watermael-Boitsfort à Bruxelles.


----------



## katelijn (6 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Un petit sujet où vous nous montreriez vos peintures ou des détails de ces peintures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très belle peinture:love: :love: 
Tu fais comment pour les photographier? C'est hallucinant ce rendu 
On a l'impression de la voir en vrai.


----------



## NED (6 Mai 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Très belle peinture:love: :love:
> Tu fais comment pour les photographier? C'est hallucinant ce rendu
> On a l'impression de la voir en vrai.



Il a collé l'original sur son post !
Nickel !
Bravo !


----------



## twk (6 Mai 2006)

Très joli alèm 

Quand a apenspel, bravo


----------



## esope (7 Mai 2006)

une toile de y'a deux ans qui est maintenant superbement exposé dans la chambre de mon frère (r0m1   )




mais c'est dommage on perd plein de valeur et surtout on perd la matière...


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2006)

oui mais c'est bien aussi... sinon, tu as ma méthode : être en macro. reste que sur un camaïeu, ça perd beaucoup de valeurs.


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2006)

mais parfois, pas tant que ça


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

J'aime bien ta dernière peinture ^^

@ esope : c'est sympa aussi


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2006)

Alem , tes deux dernieres toiles sont sympas c'est vrai   . Esope, je peux pas dire le contraire, sinon elle serait pas à mon mur 
Bon, pour toi, je connais la réponse, mais pour toi Alem, et les autres qui veulent bien nous faire profiter de leurs oeuvres, pourriez vous un peu nous expliquer le pourquoi du tableau, l'inspiration, la représentation s'il y en a une, bref, qu'est ce qui vous a amenez à faire tel ou tel toile ?


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2006)

ouhlaaaaaaaaa... euh... la suivante est prise chez teo... c'est une de mes dernières peintures et en gros... ça vient d'un trés vieux et très long chemin onirique ayant rapport avec Trois Palmiers... auquel je lui donne le nom (comme à 5 autres quoi...)







si j'avais le temps de savoir à quoi je pense quand je peins, je suis sûr que ça m'arrêterait de peindre illico !


----------



## teo (8 Mai 2006)

à votre avis avec cadre ou sans cadre ?  :love:

Il me fout la patate quand je le regarde ce Trois Palmiers :love:


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Sublime !!!  je veut le même  

@ teo : sans cadre je pense 

Tu expose alèm ?


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, pas au-dessus de ce canapé bleu :affraid:
> 
> ​



Dans cette pièce, le canapé bleu et le reste vont comment dire ?  _prendre le large ?_  

Ayé, d'ici deux mois, j'ouvre une galerie dans mon salon: que des tableaux et plus de meubles :rateau:


----------



## apenspel (9 Mai 2006)

Une autre : http://membres.lycos.fr/apenspel/images/fumeur.jpg
Je l'ai commencé aux crayons de couleurs, après scannérisation de l'A3, j'ai terminé dans Photoshop.

Elle date aussi, mais moins.


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

Bizarrement sympa


----------



## benao (10 Mai 2006)

ouais trop bon ce fil!!!
faut dire que ca commence fort, y a des "belles" productions! 
my turn :


----------



## esope (10 Mai 2006)

une toile de l'année dernière sur un travail de l'espace, j'en avait fait une série... et voici la première



​
cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en grand et ainsi apprécier la texture de la toile...:love: :rateau:


----------



## davdenice (11 Mai 2006)

je m'abonne aussi !


----------



## NED (14 Mai 2006)

Une des mes toiles Sang9 exposée à Genève :


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2006)

A quel endroit à Genève ? J'y serai mi-juin 

En l'Ile ? :love:


----------



## NED (14 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A quel endroit à Genève ? J'y serai mi-juin
> 
> En l'Ile ? :love:



Oui centre d'art en l'Ile et a l'hôpital mais c'était l'année passée....
Domage!


----------



## katelijn (14 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui centre d'art en l'Ile et a l'hôpital mais c'était l'année passée....
> Domage!



Tu as un site ou on peux voir tes toiles? 

Parce que là, sur imagehack ça ne marche pas


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un site ou on peux voir tes toiles?
> 
> Parce que là, sur imagehack ça ne marche pas



en allant le profil de NED, on arrive déjà sur pas mal de belles choses  :love:


----------



## NED (15 Mai 2006)

Oui c'est embetant sur Imagshack j'arrive pas a poster des images plus grosses, il me réduit la taille automatiquement.
Vous allez où pour poster des images plus grandes?
C'est vrai que là on voit rien sur ma toile du coup, avec une plus balaise vous verriez mieux...


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2006)

Sympa ce site  même si il est très long a charger :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (15 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est embetant sur Imagshack j'arrive pas a poster des images plus grosses, il me réduit la taille automatiquement.
> Vous allez où pour poster des images plus grandes?
> C'est vrai que là on voit rien sur ma toile du coup, avec une plus balaise vous verriez mieux...



Fais comme quand tu postes une photo, tu la met toi même à la taille voulue avec small image, et après tu désactives l'option de redimensionnement de l'image dans image shack.


----------



## Grug2 (15 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est embetant sur Imagshack j'arrive pas a poster des images plus grosses, il me réduit la taille automatiquement.
> Vous allez où pour poster des images plus grandes?
> C'est vrai que là on voit rien sur ma toile du coup, avec une plus balaise vous verriez mieux...


ben, sur un bête espace ftp&#8230;
 :rateau:


----------



## benao (17 Mai 2006)

le jour où j'ai décidé de ne plus peindre avec des pinceaux.......je les ai collés sur la toile


----------



## behia (18 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais parfois, pas tant que ça


bravo alèm,sublime, celà me fait penser à l expo de zao wu ki que j ai vu l automne dernier à biarritz, tu fais un travail interessant et cette toile me plais beaucoup


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2006)

Un essai pour voir mieux la toile :
Acrylique et huile sur toile.
J'ai fait le chassis avec les arrondis et entoilé moi-même, me suis bien pris la tête...





A ba c'est mieux là....
Ptetre un peu gros du coup?


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2006)

euh... oui...  mais ça va encore en largeur. Je cale sur 540 à 600 pixels de taille maxie via automator.


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2006)

ok pour la prochaine je vais m'appliquer....


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2006)

à quand des expos au Lou ? Ce serait quand même mieux pour découvrir :love:

En ce moment c'est les Shadoks


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2006)

Je prévois Beaubourg pour 2007-2008....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Une des mes toiles Sang9 exposée à Genève :


Tiens... me fais penser au "Cri" de Munch.


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

un truc inhabituel pour moi, sorti des pinceaux...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Mai 2006)

Acrylique + fond aero....


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2006)

J'aime pas trop montrer déjà mes peintures. Alors imaginez un truc que j'improvise en pensant à mon pote Evariste Cassalom* disparu en février... :mouais:







* un clin d'&#339;il à Ed-the-head en passant


----------



## benao (21 Mai 2006)

moi je prefere l'abstrait !!


----------



## NED (22 Mai 2006)

Allé zou !
Une autre toile Sang9.
Acrylique et mine de plomb sur toile et papier marouflé.
Exposée à Bagnolet.
 



​


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)




----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)

pas très actif le sujet ?

bin si


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2006)

Wahou! :love: sont magnifiques tes toiles Rémi!  
merci pour les yeux!


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2006)

Merci Fred !


----------



## Olive94 (26 Mai 2006)

Sympa ce thread... Une petite contribution... (qui date de 1998)


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2006)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ce thread... Une petite contribution... (qui date de 1998)




Le style me fait penser à une huile sur carton de 1995 où je m'étais amusé à m'essayer au portrait moyenâgeux :




(cliquez pour voir en plus grand  )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Mai 2006)

Ya des jours comme ça.... on sait pas trop quoi peindre....
Acrylique un jour.... Acrylique toujours !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mai 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... me fais penser au "Cri" de Munch.




Je préfère DE LOIN la toile de Ned, même si je fais crier certains puristes !


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2006)

bah faudrait voir le Ned en vrai aussi... mais et je pense que Ned ne m'en voudra pas, je suis très Munch pour le cou(p)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bah faudrait voir le Ned en vrai aussi... mais et je pense que Ned ne m'en voudra pas, je suis très Munch pour le cou(p)



Les goûts en matière de peinture, c'est vraiment quelquechose de très personnel je crois, nous avons tous des ressentis qui nous sont propres...... Cela étant, je me régale avec tout ce que vous mettez sur le forum !


----------



## NED (29 Mai 2006)

Ba en fait la toile où le mec crie en bas, c'est juste comme ça car je le trouvait beau a faire...

Y'avait aucune référence a Munch que j'adore par ailleurs. En aucun cas je n'égale le quart de la moitié de la cheville de la puissance de son "CRI" car c'est une des toiles mythique de l'histoire de l'art qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas, on ressent quelque chose et c'est ça le principal.

Une toile comme celle d'Alem ou il a pensé a son pote disparu est beaucoup plus impactante de part son graphisme et ses couleurs. Ca peut parraitre agressif ou torturé. En tout cas elle est d'une intensité assez phénoménale...


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2006)

[Digression ON]Ce Cri et un volcan... comme un écho à distance.


			
				Au posteur inconnu a dit:
			
		

> Oui, des chercheurs ont récemment pu trouver exactement l'endroit où se trouvait Munch un soir d'hiver 1883-84. C'est en effet 10 ans avant de peindre le cri que Munch a vu le ciel se déchirer sous ses yeux, un "cri" de la nature.
> C'est que quelques mois plus tot, le volcan Krakatoa etait entré en éruption (27 Aout 1883) envoyant ainsi valser dans l'atmosphère une pluie de poussière et de particules minuscules qui ont voyagé autour du globe pendant les mois suivants.
> Le resultats de toutes ces particule dans l'atmosphere fut de creer des couchers de soleils de feu dans l'hemisphere sud, a l'equateur, puis dans le nord a mesure que ce nuage de particule aerosols se propageait. Beaucoup d'articles sont paru dans des revues scientifique a ce sujet, beaucoup d'article tres poetiques sur la nature du phenomene et surtout les couchers de soleil inoubliable qui s'en suivirent.
> C'est dans la ville d'Olso que Munch se trouvait a l'hiver 1883-84, vivant en boheme avec d'autre artistes. Les scientifiques ont pu trouver a 2 metres près l'endroit ou se trouvait Munch, la cote Ekeberg, lorsqu'il a ete ebranlé par ce coucher de soleil magnifique.
> ...


Cette brève m'avait touchée, comme histoire de se dire qu'il n'était pas si halluciné que ça en voyant ces couleurs incroyables quand il a peint le tableau... pourtant le Krakatoa c'était vraiment pas tout près...

[/Digression OFF]


----------



## benao (30 Mai 2006)

ouais, ben franchement, Munch, il peut aller se rhabiller, hein, Le Cri, c'est pas nouveau, la preuve, je l'avais fait avant lui, la preuve, ma version en 2005 :


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2006)

acryliques sur carton toilé, 3 X 40/40 cm, 2005, en plus grand format ici.


----------



## NED (1 Juin 2006)

Sympa anntraxh !!
tu fais ca au couteau?


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juin 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Sympa anntraxh !!
> tu fais ca au couteau?


Outre les brosses et pinceaux traditionnels j'utilise beaucoup ceci : 





des espèces de "pinceaux" en matière caoutchouteuse, mais encore de vieilles cartes de tel. ou banquaire  , ou des palettes à colle, des trucs de récup.,  bref j'aime bien tester différentes manières de "poser" la couleur.



et pour ne pas floudre, une autre toile,  30/40 cm, 2006


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2006)

Elle est grande ! t'as fallu combien de nioub' pour la peindre ?


----------



## dool (3 Juin 2006)

Je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs mais, cette toile Anne.....j'l'adore !!! 

Je pense que tu peux continuer à ne pas fouldre d'ailleurs avec ce qui traine dans ton panier !! :love: 

Non non, je ne fais pas de lèche...les poils de balais ça irrite !


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juin 2006)

Ouski sont les peinteurs et les peintresses ???    
Y a pas que des photographes (excellents-es par ailleurs !) sur macg, non ?







acryliques sur toile (de peau de *ouille de nioube  ) 40 cm/ 50 cm, 
1999


----------



## NED (14 Juin 2006)

C'est sympa la peau de nioube entoilée !!
ca fait des beaux effets...
Je vais essayer tiens....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Juin 2006)

Attention, sur les nioubes d'élevage, l'acrylique ça frise.


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Outre les brosses et pinceaux traditionnels j'utilise beaucoup ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est avec ce genre de truc que j'ai voulu essayer que j'ai peint le truc inhabituel... , difficile à manier sur du bois et du carton glacé je trouve. mais je vois que ça marche bien ailleurs, je vais bien lui toruver une fonction à ce truc...


----------



## DarkRomz (21 Juin 2006)

Un vieux cri datant de 93 !

Huile et Latex ! 






Histoire de relancer un peu le sujet avec quelaque chose de tonitruant !

Un peu glauque je vous l'accorde


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2006)

Romzy, ta signature, elle craint !! j'ai la même !!!   

bise mon gars !  :love:


----------



## DarkRomz (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Romzy, ta signature, elle craint !! j'ai la même !!!
> 
> bise mon gars !  :love:



Salut mon Rémi ! 

C'est vrai que ca craint drolement ! Que faire ?  

J'ai bien pensé à signer Hergé mais déjà vu et nous sommes loin de sa notoriété  

Allez je te fais un prix sur les droits de ma signature    

Bizz Honorable Alem !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2006)

Salut, Remi...
Comme promis, je d&#233;pose des trucs dans ton thread 

Content! J'en ai vendu 1 aujourd'hui :love: tirage limit&#233; 1/8

Explication : C'est parti de l'id&#233;e d'une copine d'ouvrir une boutique sur le style empire &#224; Ajaccio... Donc, le Patoch' s'y colle avec comme principe de faire revisiter les grands classiques Napol&#233;oniens par des peintres modernes (Exercice assez classique, en fait)...
Mais &#231;a reste de la peinture virtuelle : Tablette + Painter, puis tirages sur toile...
Voici donc celui que j'ai vendu aujourd'hui : Haring-like


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.



   :love:


----------



## Beroth (1 Juillet 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ouski sont les peinteurs et les peintresses ???
> Y a pas que des photographes (excellents-es par ailleurs !) sur macg, non ?
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup.
Y'a un certain côté industriel/rouillé qui me plait pas mal.

En plus, j'ai l'impression de voir un visage serein qui contemple ce qu'il chéri.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2006)

Ou&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;!!!! Vendu aujourd'hui :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: 
Inspir&#233; tr&#232;s librement des natures mortes aux vanit&#233;s du XVIIe...
Plus trois autres Haring-like, cette semaine...
Vive la peinture alimentaire!!! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

Content... Celui-ci aussi commence à plaire :love:


----------



## Dory (12 Juillet 2006)

Toutes mes félicitations pour tes oeuvres et surtout les ventes Patoch   

Un autographe?....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes félicitations pour tes oeuvres et surtout les ventes Patoch
> 
> Un autographe?....



En 7 rouge, gras italique?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

*POUR DORY : 
PATOCHMAN.*

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes f&#233;licitations pour tes oeuvres...



Je plussoie


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2006)

mouais.... pas mal !!...... 


:love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

Allez... Un autre ; in the Rauschenberg way


----------



## DarkRomz (12 Juillet 2006)

SymPatoch tes uvres Man !   

M'siou Rémi G... Ca va, elle est pas trop visible ma signature !! :love: 

Tel le Phnix...


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2006)

Pur&#233;e, Romz, tu vas me filer le bourdon, j'ai envie de faire l'arsouille avec vous mes p'tites fripouilles du Seine-st'-d'nis-sta&#239;le... 

qu'on aille un peu choum&#233; les meufs du c&#244;t&#233; du 20&#232;me et de la Gare du Raincy (ah bon, &#231;a craint les meufs &#224; cte gare ?!! )


----------



## DarkRomz (13 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Purée, Romz, tu vas me filer le bourdon, j'ai envie de faire l'arsouille avec vous mes p'tites fripouilles du Seine-st'-d'nis-staïle...
> 
> qu'on aille un peu choumé les meufs du côté du 20ème et de la Gare du Raincy (ah bon, ça craint les meufs à cte gare ?!! )



Pow Pow Pow ! Spéciale dédicace du 9-3 à Mister Alem ! Big  
C'est quand tu veux mon rémi, les bières sont au frais (ou une bonne bouteille, je te connais, j'ai ramené quelques petits blancs d'Alsace, humm !)   
Je traine moins du côté de la gare du Raincy, mais il doit bien rester quelques mignonettes petites bourgeoises pour te rincer l'il ! 

PS : Bien le nouveau look glauque casquetté de ton avatar, tu fais bien caillera et tu passerais inaperçu dans le neuf trois ! :mouais: 

Bizzz M'sioou le Fatal Picard :love:


----------



## DarkRomz (13 Juillet 2006)

Et en prime une petite nouvelle "Koloss" vieille de 93+1


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Et en prime une petite nouvelle "Koloss" vieille de 93+1



magnifique, j'adore les couleurs, le style, le tout koi! :love:  :love:


----------



## DarkRomz (16 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> magnifique, j'adore les couleurs, le style, le tout koi! :love:  :love:



Merci beaucoup ! c'est que l'attention me toucherait presque !


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

_Pour iNano _

http://netivot.free.fr/peintures/noname.jpg 

​ 
_

Cliquez sur l'image ! _


----------



## tatouille (16 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *POUR DORY :
> PATOCHMAN.*
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


le danger de l'art en politique ?  ([SIZE=-1]propagande)

en tous les cas pour ce qui me parle en peinture ici
[/SIZE]
+ [MGZ] alèm
+ anntraxh





[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2006)

_petite d&#233;dicace &#224; mon DarkRomzy et mon Roux de Ficelle
*THE K-NIGHTMARE OF THE KIWIWI !!*
_


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2006)

et parce qu'il y en a d'autres


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2006)

_par fain&#233;antise, j'ai tout regroup&#233; l&#224; ! 
_


----------



## ange_63 (9 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _par fain&#233;antise, j'ai tout regroup&#233; l&#224; !
> _



J'aime beaucoup les couleurs!!!  :love: 

Et certaines iraient bien dans mon salon!  
 





> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; [MGZ] al&#232;m.


   Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr *@#$*&#@!!!!


----------



## anntraxh (12 Août 2006)

acryliques sur papier, 45/65 cm, 1997


----------



## Virpeen (27 Septembre 2006)

Je trouve tout ça absolument superbe :love:... Je suis bien loin de ce monde-là (celui de la peinture), mais il est temps d'avouer une chose : il y a des tubes, des pinceaux, des cartons, des toiles qui n'attendent que des mains pour les faire vivre (et à la maison, il y en a 4 qui trépignent d'impatience... )... :rose: Cependant, malgré l'immense impatience, les doigts qui chatouillent et le cerveau en ébullition : comment on s'y prend quand on part de zéro ?


----------



## benao (27 Septembre 2006)

j'ai bien une solution mais elle n'est pas tres academique : tu prends une toile, de la pintura, meme pas besoin de pinceaux, tu étales, tu laisses macérer quelques jours, puis tu rajoutes un titre qui fait croire que t'as reflechi, et basta !
mais bon pour information, j'ai vraiment reflechi, il existe vraiment un tableau dont celui-ci est la palette:rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (27 Septembre 2006)

Cachottier....  
Bon ben ça ne me fait pas avancer tout ça... :rose:


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Je trouve tout ça absolument superbe :love:... Je suis bien loin de ce monde-là (celui de la peinture), mais il est temps d'avouer une chose : il y a des tubes, des pinceaux, des cartons, des toiles qui n'attendent que des mains pour les faire vivre (et à la maison, il y en a 4 qui trépignent d'impatience... )... :rose: Cependant, malgré l'immense impatience, les doigts qui chatouillent et le cerveau en ébullition : comment on s'y prend quand on part de zéro ?



C'est simple ... (enfin pour des artistes ...)tu te lances et après ... tu bosses ... si c'est une passion ... une necessité ... tu bosseras ... c'est tout ... 

P.S.: Ici je veux dire avec artistes ceux qui ont le besoin d'exprimer quelque chose a travers la peinture


----------



## iNano (28 Septembre 2006)

Bon alors voilà ! Je me lance et Virpeen suivra... C'est un premier essai, donc y a plein de choses qui ne vont pas (exemple : on voit les traits de crayons... je pensais innocemment qu'ils seraient recouverts par la peinture...). :rose:
 Ne vous inquiétez pas, je ne viendrai pas pourrir ce fil avec tous mes essais, mais j'avoue que celui-ci est important pour moi. Pour finir : peindre, c'est l'éclate ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Septembre 2006)

Oh! Quel joli fil! ça met un peu de chaleur dans ma ptite vie et me donne envie de peindre! 

merci les amis!


----------



## Virpeen (28 Septembre 2006)

Bon ben voil&#224;... iNano a dit que je suivais alors je suis... D'ailleurs, c'est moi qui ai ouvert le bal du chevalet ce matin  :love: Et comme &#231;a faisait un petit moment que je l'avais dans la t&#234;te, le voici enfin r&#233;alis&#233;...  Son titre ? Vaka (cf. Sigur Ros)... (acrylique sur carton toil&#233; 30x30 cm)


----------



## Virpeen (30 Septembre 2006)

Et celui d'aujourd'hui... Toujours inspiré par de la musique (et toujours par Sigur Ros :rose: )...


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Et celui d'aujourd'hui... Toujours inspiré par de la musique (et toujours par Sigur Ros :rose: )...
> 
> ​







J'aime beaucoup, continue !   :love:


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

A oui moi aussi, je préfère ton dernier Virpeen, il est plus mieux, on sent du recul dans ton travail là....top !


----------



## macfrom (7 Novembre 2006)

mes premiers pas en acrylique.


----------



## Virpeen (7 Novembre 2006)

Wahou ! Ça promet pour les suivants ! (Je sais, je suis impatiente... :rose: )


----------



## tatouille (7 Novembre 2006)

dommage pour le flash


----------



## HmJ (7 Novembre 2006)

Tres sympa ce fil. Pour un peu je me mettrai au style de Klein : noir et blanc, au rouleau. Trop de couleurs ici


----------



## macfrom (8 Novembre 2006)

en effet, moi mm je trouve trop de couleurs....j'essaie de trouver ma voie, ce n'est pas évident...j'ai peur de suivre ce fil. Si je le suis, tout mes tableaux se ressembleront ....

Merci

Tchao


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2006)

Un détail d'un tableau qui date d'il y a pas mal de temps.


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2006)

une croute ?


----------



## macmarco (1 Décembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> une croute ?





Comment t'as deviné ?


----------



## Virpeen (1 Décembre 2006)

Alors t'as de belles croutes... :love: :mouais: :rose:


----------



## macmarco (16 Décembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Alors t'as de belles croutes... :love: :mouais: :rose:





Merci !    

L&#224;, c'est du feutre et de l'acrylique sur un cahier &#224; port&#233;e. 



PS : Doit y avoir du brou de noix aussi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2006)

Ça en jette féroce!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça en jette féroce!



Je plussoie


----------



## NED (17 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> Là, c'est du feutre et de l'acrylique sur un cahier à portée.
> PS : Doit y avoir du brou de noix aussi !



T'a égorgé un poulet celte?


----------



## lufograf (18 Décembre 2006)

Waaoohhh !! On &#224; retrouv&#233; le livre de recette de Ma&#239;t&#233; !!! :rateau: 

Cela dit, j'aime beaucoup ! Et d'ailleurs j'aimerais en voir un peu plus du premier, alias "la cro&#251;te"...

C'est amusant comme on retrouve l'ambiance de tes photos dans tes peintures ! A moins que ce ne soit l'inverse...


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)

Feutre, roting, brou de noix, acrylique sur un cahier de portée.


----------



## N°6 (5 Janvier 2007)

Une vieille croûte (92 ??) de ma maigre production, mais je l'aime bien.


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

_une petite s&#233;rie intitul&#233;e "*Petite Odyss&#233;e Portative*" en r&#233;ponse aux_ *Po&#232;mes de Lo&#239;c Miget
*_inscrit sur ces forums par ailleurs&#8230; _ 



_(clic sur la vignette, pour les posts suivants aussi)_​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## lufograf (7 Janvier 2007)

Allez plus que treize et tu remplis la page &#224; toi tout seul !!!   

Flood &#224; part j'aime bien la 015 et la 020 ! 



Edit : la 016 aussi (alors que je suis pas un fana de jaune) est quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s sympa !


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2007)

_en passant et pour ceux qui ont demand&#233;, la s&#233;rie fait l'int&#233;gralit&#233; du livre (enfin de l'exemplaire papier A4 que m'avait donn&#233; Lo&#239;c en d'autres temps), je pense qu'il y en a une cinquantaine mais j'ai choisi l&#224;&#8230; 
_


----------



## Eniluap (9 Janvier 2007)

Dommage que ce soit pas de la 3D, surtt par les dernieres!
En tt cas, moi j'ai eu la chance de les voir en vrai :rateau:  !!!!!
Pour les commentaires, pas la peine d'en faire, tu sais que certaines j'aime (plutot les dernieres) d'autres pas du tt!


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2007)

_


Eniluap a dit:



			Dommage que ce soit pas de la 3D, surtt par les dernieres!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


un jour, j'ai rêvé de faire du Frank Stella dernière manière oui 


Eniluap a dit:



			En tt cas, moi j'ai eu la chance de les voir en vrai :rateau:  !!!!!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


t'es donc la troisième personne, je ne te cite pas les deux autres, elles ont partagé ma vie hein 


Eniluap a dit:



			Pour les commentaires, pas la peine d'en faire, tu sais que certaines j'aime (plutot les dernieres) d'autres pas du tt!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


patate ! 

_


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2007)

_pour  Rezba et Patoch



cliconeuzeussine_​


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

Joli ton prout de mamouth Alèm !!!


----------



## Eniluap (15 Janvier 2007)

celle ci j'en ai aucun souvenir, dc j'ai pas du la voir! Remarque ça m'a permis d'eviter une reflexion du style " me fait ni chaud ni froid ". :rose: :rose: 

Pour ne pas qu'on pense que je ne fais que critiquer   meme si je suis tres difficile a satisfaire, il est vrai! 
Macmarco j'adore ce que tu fais! :love: :love: 

Bon Alem, promis dès que j'ai un appareil photo entre les mains je te montre ce que j'ai peint, comme ça tu pourras te venger!   c'est de bonne guerre!!!  
Bon, je vais faire plaisir a mes yeux en regardant tes belles photos plutot....:love:


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2007)

_macmarco, t'as une touche !! 

pis une jolie pasqu'elle est jolie ma belle Eniluap&#8230; m&#234;me si elle aime pas mes monstres d'acrylique&#8230; 

je viens de m'acheter un nouveau compact, je t'en pr&#234;te un ? 

(merci pour le compliment sur mes photos, c'est ma f&#234;te aujourd'hui &#224; ce niveau&#8230; et &#224; un autre&#8230; )

_


----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2007)

Eniluap a dit:


> ...
> 
> Pour ne pas qu'on pense que je ne fais que critiquer   meme si je suis tres difficile a satisfaire, il est vrai!
> Macmarco j'adore ce que tu fais! :love: :love:
> ...





Merci beaucoup Eniluap, ton compliment me touche d'autant plus. 

Je ne sais pas si ceci va te plaire. 



Encre, feutre, pastel gras sur un atlas scolaire.


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2007)

_&#231;a tombe bien parce que tous les bleds autour de chez Eniluap s'appellent "De Bretagne"&#8230; s&#251;rement un complexe de n'&#234;tre qu'en Loire-Atlantique ! 

(ps : moi aussi je t'aime ma petite gu&#234;pe )
_


----------



## Eniluap (16 Janvier 2007)

Effectivement, geographiquement je ne suis pas en bretagne, mais culturellement oui, puisque je suis au nord de la Loire!   Un jour, on traversera ensemble le pont de st nazaire et je te montrerai la difference!  
Sinon pour l'appareil photo pas de prob, merci de me proposer :love: , comme ça j'aurai plus d'excuse    


Marmarco, effectivement t'as une fan et une grande :love: :love: , j'adore ce que tu fais et j'suis impatiente de voir la suite! Je t'avoue que je serais curieuse de voir ça en vrai!

Mais non, Alem soit pas jaloux, t'es tjs mon roudoudou  :love:   
Et je dois te dire merci pour le compliment  mais j'ai une requete a te faire; essaye de me dire les choses en face qd on est tt les 2 plutot que de complimenter la moitié des femmes qu'on croisent....   conseil de patate   sinon un jour la guepe va piquer!


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## NED (21 Janvier 2007)

On se calme...trankil....gentil...gentil....
Ca d&#233;foule hein?


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> On se calme...trankil....gentil...gentil....
> Ca défoule hein?


_
oui, c'est même marrant, je suis pas énervé avant, pendant oui mais pas après  je me demande bien pourquoi je peins des murs _


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4139772 a dit:
			
		

> _
> oui, c'est m&#234;me marrant, je suis pas &#233;nerv&#233; avant, pendant oui mais pas apr&#232;s&#8230;  je me demande bien pourquoi je peins des murs&#8230; _



Parceque tu kiffes !!! h&#233;h&#233;.
La peinture c'est du tactile du quasi-charnel. Chez toi ca se traduit par une envie inn&#233;e de se confronter &#224; la mati&#232;re. Tu destructures, tu restructures, il y a une vraie relation avec l'entit&#233; picturale. Le resultat "c'est bien , c'est pas bien" on s'en bat les noisettes ! Le principal c'est l'action, c'est de l'avoir fait...et &#231;a c'est d&#233;j&#224; enorme.

Ca depend des gens mais l&#224;, dans ce cas, c'est tr&#232;s compulsif. On sent une &#233;nergie enorme qui sort de &#231;a, &#224; la fois cr&#233;atrice, mais aussi destructrice. Et l&#224; o&#249; c'est interressant, a mes yeux, c'est cette dualit&#233; qui se traduit sur ta peinture.

C'est pas forc&#233;ment canalis&#233;, il y a aussi une grande part d'improvisation, ne pas forcement tout contr&#244;ler. Ici tu touches &#224; une chose essentielle que pas mal de peintres n'ont pas (comme moi par exemple) : c'est la peur de se mettre en danger, et l&#224; mon pote, tu passe dans une dimention qui fait que l'esprit et le materiel ne font plus qu'un, parceque tu arrives &#224; faire abstraction de tout ce qui peut frener un artiste.


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ca depend des gens mais là, dans ce cas, c'est très compulsif. On sent une énergie enorme qui sort de ça, à la fois créatrice, mais aussi destructrice. Et là où c'est interressant, a mes yeux, c'est cette dualité qui se traduit sur ta peinture.




C'est bien mieux exprimé que je ne le ferais. Cette énergie m'a déjà sauté au yeux une fois où j'ai croisé une de tes toiles, Rémi. (Tu sais laquelle ) Un truc instinctif qui transcende la toile en elle-même, la peinture qui prend son espace...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Hm, Hm... 

Puissant!


----------



## benao (31 Janvier 2007)

hello everybody, ca faisait un bout de temps que j'etais pas passé par ici, et ca dechire de la toile ! ! 
comme quoi, cet art ancestral qu'est la peinture n'est toujours pas morte, n'en déplaisent aux geeks!

un triptyque nommé "bigbang", réalisé sans pinceaux : 
1


----------



## benao (31 Janvier 2007)

2


----------



## benao (31 Janvier 2007)

3


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2007)

_se confronter à soi-même,
s'arracher peau et chairs encore une fois,
aller encore plus loin chercher la source,
qu'elle ne se tarisse pas

_





_beau format pour une fois (153 x 93 cm)_​


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2007)

_Patochman vient de me d&#233;noncer pour maltraitance !! 





un petit clic pour une grande claque !
_​


----------



## Eniluap (3 Février 2007)

Une partie du travail de cet homme que j'aimerai toujours et qui me manque énormement: mon grand père.


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)

_el além_


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)

_el além_


----------



## mado (4 Février 2007)

Je te redonne mon adresse ? 


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

Il y a un côté Francis Bacon (?) je trouve ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4157591 a dit:
			
		

> post n° 157 - toile d'Rémi  :love:​



j'aime beaucoup celui-ci plus encore  :love: 

je le verrais bien sur mon mur blanc, juste au dessus de mon bureau ...


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)

_euh, on m'a déjà fait une proposition il y a trois heures   

mais je prends ça comme un compliment merci :rose:
_


----------



## tatouille (4 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4157590 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4139746 a dit:
			
		

> _des laves pour une habitante d'une r&#233;gion volcanique_​



Moi j'aime beaucoup celui-ci!  :love: :love: 


Edite: Oui :love: tout &#224; fait!!!!   ...couleur fleur de lave!  Tient &#231;a me rappelle "notre" Translohr 



Merci  :rose: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Sympa de suivre la progression...

Tu étales la peinture avec quoi Alèm?


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Sympa de suivre la progression...
> 
> Tu étales la peinture avec quoi Alèm?



_euh pinceaux, couteaux, spatules, doigts, pastels 
_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Même chez Teo, ça continue à taffer! 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4161719 a dit:
			
		

> _euh pinceaux, couteaux, spatules, doigts, pastels
> _



Tu m'aides pas là.
Merci.


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Même chez Teo, ça continue à taffer!



_euh non, je passais juste par là, d'autres choses à faire online  
_


Khyu a dit:


> Tu m'aides pas là.
> Merci.



_euh bah en fait, tout ce que je t'ai dit. principalement brosses et couteau
_


----------



## NED (13 Février 2007)

Petit boulot a l'huile sur Audray....





 ​


----------



## alxbizar (25 Février 2007)

http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tvptizh1.gif


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2007)

_yo mon pote ! 

('tain, j'imagine d&#233;j&#224; quand vous allez vous rencontrer Ned et toi&#8230; )
_


----------



## alxbizar (26 Février 2007)

j'ai hate j'ai hate!!!!


----------



## NED (27 Février 2007)

alxbizar a dit:


> j'ai hate j'ai hate!!!!



Je suis all&#233; voir ton boulot.
J'ai vu que tu &#233;tais aussi fan d'Alexone !
Good stuff !!!


----------



## Eniluap (27 Février 2007)

j'avoue c'est pas de moi, c'est mon gd pere qui l'a fait! j'ai pas encore ce niveau!


----------



## alxbizar (28 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> J'ai vu que tu étais aussi fan d'Alexone !


 
et tout le neuvieme concept....


----------



## NED (28 Février 2007)

alxbizar a dit:


> et tout le neuvieme concept....



Arf bienvenue au club !!! 
Dans pas très longtemps maintenant on va mettre en ligne notre nouveau site...patience...patience. Vous serrez pas déçus.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

Joli Alèm !!
Zoli cuila !!
Bravo....


----------



## alxbizar (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2007)

alx : trop lourde l'image, fais une vignette &#224; moins de 100Ko !


----------



## ederntal (11 Avril 2007)

C'est pas une peinture sur toile, mais c'est la customisation d'un toy 
Le fer de l'épée est brulante, prette a l'attaque...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2007)

_&#231;a c'est quand j'&#233;coute Franck Monnet (Franck, si tu nous regardes! )_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

Ça faisait des lustres que je n'avais pas tenu un pinceau ... sur tissus ça compte aussi ...? :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2007)

oh un godemou &#224; 2 3 branches


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2007)

Tr&#232;s joli Lorna !! :love:
Tu les exposes? Tu les vends? parceque c'est vachement top....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Très joli Lorna !! :love:
> Tu les exposes? Tu les vends? parceque c'est vachement top....



Merci :rose:

Pour répondre un peu tout ça à la fois  et je précise  ce n'est pas un godemou comme l'affirme Sm ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

_@ d&#233;j&#224; vendue_


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

_@ : d&#233;j&#224; vendue_


----------



## alxbizar (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2007)

_moi je recherche plut&#244;t un m&#233;c&#232;ne&#8230; ou des acheteurs&#8230; n'emp&#234;che, c'est toujours aussi bon de voir tes dessins/peintures/vid&#233;os mon gros ! 
_


----------



## NED (21 Mai 2007)

Elle est top ta noir et Blanc Alèm !!!


----------



## alxbizar (28 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Elle est top ta noir et Blanc Alèm !!!



_d'ailleurs elle est à vendre ! 

Alx : tu postules pour Royal De Luxe ? tu sais qu'ils habitent juste de l'autre côté de l'Ile par rapport à ta home sweet home ? 
_


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Juillet 2007)

esope a dit:


> une toile de y'a deux ans qui est maintenant superbement exposé dans la chambre de mon frère (r0m1   )
> 
> toile​
> mais c'est dommage on perd plein de valeur et surtout on perd la matière...



[enfant gâté]ze le veuuuuuuuux ...........[/enfant gâté] :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## morphoas (11 Juillet 2007)

Tire la chevillette, la bobinette cherra ...


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2007)

*Morphoas* c'est de la peinture ça?
 
Si ca l'est alors bravo !


----------



## morphoas (24 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Morphoas* c'est de la peinture ça?
> 
> Si ca l'est alors bravo !



C'est tout "Handmade" ... merci du compliment


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)

_une exclusivit&#233; : une peinture de ma cousine







vivement qu'elle se remette &#224; peidnre (en relief)
_


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2007)

une vieille photo repeinte dans la s&#233;rie des m&#233;duses (1998-2000)






technique ultra-mixte (gouache, acrylique, correcteur, encre et pastels &#224; l'huile sur photo, si j'ai oubli&#233; des techniques qu'elles me pardonnent ! )​


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2007)

très inspiré par Basquiat quand j'avais 24 ans 




un clic sur l'image pour voir en plus grand !​


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2007)

_Charleroi, acrylique et pastels à l'huile, "ya une bonne heure"_


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2007)

_St-Omer-Hazebrouck-Lippi


_


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2007)

_La Semois, 17 ans après !



​_


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2007)

_Bayeux, tout ça 




ceci dit, vous la voyez à l'envers en fait_​


----------



## alxbizar (17 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (24 Août 2007)

_Muzillac, acrylique et pastels &#224; l'huile, le 24/08/2007_
_




me sens un peu seul (merci alx ! )
_​


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2007)

Epourdon, acrylique et pastels à l'huile, 24/08/2007





 merci à toi N. ​


----------



## ederntal (2 Septembre 2007)

Même si c'est pas une toile... J'ai usé des pinceaux ;-)
D'autres photos sur mon blog.


----------



## la_chachou (3 Septembre 2007)

Coucou a tous  

Je suis toute nouvelle sur ce forum . En le parcourant, je suis tombée sur votre discussion ou plus exactement sur vos toiles. :rateau: 

Apres avoir passé 3/4 d'heures à savourer toutes vos oeuvres je n'est que 2 mots a dire " Waaaaaaouw" et "bravo" !!!!
(même si c'est pas la premiere fois qu'on vous le dit  )

Ned je suis une inconditionelle de ton travail (l) tu as un style très personnel fait passé à travers des couleurs qui t'appartiennent  ( je suis une vraie fan ) ( jadore l'idee du papier reciclé en arriere plan sur ta 2eme toile )  :love:  

Alem ce qui m'a le plus marquée c'est ton evolution au cours de tes créations   mes préférées sont les toiles 121-122-125 :rateau: on sent que tu vis tes toiles c'est extraordinaire toutes lémotion qu'elle dégage :love:   merci!  ( géniale l'idée d'un fond en carte  ) ( De plus on voit que c'est un don de famille  )

Esope tes toiles mon beaucoup plues  ( et c'est drôle j'arrive pas encore à dire pourquoi :rose: )

Darkromz je suis stupefaite devant toute l'émotion que declanche tes toiles a la fois violence et torture  

Morphoas ta peinture me plait beaucoup de par sa proximité de la photo ( en est elle inspirée?)

Hobbes c'est un style qui m'est famillié par ses courbes qui me plaisent ennormement!

Je continuerai bien à étaller toute mon admiration mais je pense que vous avez des tas de choses plus interressantes a lire  

D'autant plus que je ne peinds pas ( helas je n'est pas de don pour la peinture ) . Mon avis vous paraitra peut etre superficiel mais mon amour pour la peinture ( ou l'art) m'a poussée à m'exprimer! ( dsl )

Merciiiiiii à tous pour ce moment passer à lire vos commentaires et à observer vos toiles!!!!

Vous avez une nouvelle fan :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2007)

Bienvenue sur MacG, La Chachou. 
Ce sujet devrait t'intéresser.


----------



## alxbizar (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

la_chachou a dit:


> Alem ce qui m'a le plus marquée c'est ton evolution au cours de tes créations   mes préférées sont les toiles 121-122-125 :rateau: on sent que tu vis tes toiles c'est extraordinaire toutes lémotion qu'elle dégage :love:   merci!  ( géniale l'idée d'un fond en carte  ) ( De plus on voit que c'est un don de famille  )
> 
> Merciiiiiii à tous pour ce moment passer à lire vos commentaires et à observer vos toiles!!!!
> 
> Vous avez une nouvelle fan :rateau:  :rose:



_Merci la_chachou ! merci merci ! et merci pour ma cousine (effectivement, c'est à cause d'elle et des séances de dessin où je posais petit que je peins  )


et bienvenue parmi nous !_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

alxbizar a dit:


>



Je suis fan de Mr Bizar et comme la_chachou l'a sûrement oublié involontairement je tenais à le faire savoir 

Au fait Jean Lapin - pin va très bien


----------



## alxbizar (4 Septembre 2007)

merci merci odr&#233; jespere que tous ce passe bien de ton cot&#233;...aplus






du nouveau sur le www.alxbizar.blogspot.com ,allez y faire un tour les amis......et pour les nantais , j'expose le 04.10.2007 au blockhaus dy10 (en face des ateliers royal deluxe) &#224; l'occasion d'une soir&#233;e "Kino'arts" : live dj's(biz'art,novice,willy wolf) & vj's , expo(alxbizar) et projections de courts m&#233;trages....plus d'info au www.myspace.com/kinoarts.......................................................... ps:r&#233;serve ta soir&#233;e alem!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2007)

_j"suis v&#233;ner, j'suis &#224; Montpellier ce soir l&#224;&#8230; salue Steph de ma part ! 






Orval, Pastels &#224; l'huile Sennelier, 16 sept. 2007
_


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2007)

_Pointe St-Mathieu, technique mixte, 16 sept. 2007





_


----------



## alxbizar (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alxbizar (9 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alxbizar (9 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2007)

Ah bah, moi je les restaures les peintures, néanmois je fais des copies donc aucun intérêt je pense ici


----------



## alxbizar (11 Octobre 2007)

faudrais demander à alèm mais je' crois pas!!!


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2007)

exact.

mais si tu les restaures, tu n'en peins pas toi-m&#234;me ? 

faut que je te cause d'ailleurs parce que je ne savais pas que tu faisais &#231;a&#8230; j'ai v&#233;cu 3 ans avc une restauratrice diplom&#233;e INP.


----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4434501 a dit:
			
		

> faut que je te cause d'ailleurs parce que je ne savais pas que tu faisais &#231;a&#8230; j'ai v&#233;cu 3 ans avc une restauratrice diplom&#233;e INP.



Comment qui se la p&#232;te l'aut' .....  
Mimichou tes arbres Alxbi...


----------



## alxbizar (15 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Mimichou tes arbres Alxbi...


 
merci merci ca fait plaizir !!! va faire un pti tour sur mon www.alxbizar.blogspot.com ya pleins de nouvelles choses...aplus....


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2007)

_rien de bien int&#233;ressant mais c'&#233;tait un hors d'&#339;uvre pour ce qui a suivi (encore en cours)
Pour Talita et la Vend&#233;e&#8230; 





version 1024 en cliquant​_


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2007)

_bon, c'est pas fini mais comme dirait &#338;dipe, j'ai suivi la volont&#233; de la planche et &#231;a avance bien&#8230;






mais en fait,  je dois vous avouer&#8230; c'est pas moi qui peint&#8230; 

ps 1 : oui, Alx, j'lai pas fait expr&#232;s mais j'ai pens&#233; &#224; toi vers la fin
ps2 : oui, ya beaucoup de distorsion sur mon objectif​_


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2007)

_je sais pas si je vous l'avais montr&#233; finie alors puisqu'elle est &#224; vendre (1000&#8364; fdp non inclus !)  





un petit clic sur la vignette ! 
edit : les d&#233;tails sont un peu shunt&#233;s par le fuji mais bon&#8230; c'&#233;tait ce soir ! ​_


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

_pas finie mais en cours&#8230; _​


----------



## NED (29 Octobre 2007)

*Bon les gaillos !!!*

*C'est quand que vous vennez me voir &#224; Beaubourg ???
Je vous attends moi, sur mon atelier en public.... :style:
*





Toutes les infos sur l'expo *ICI !*

Pr&#233;sence des artistes en direct Live les mercredis, samedi et dimanches de 14H &#224; 18H, y'a d'autres jours o&#249; on est l&#224; mais c'est al&#233;atoire...
 ​


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

_j'peux pas, j'dois calmer Derennes&#8230; 






acryliques, pastels sur carte hein&#8230;
_


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

et ses potes de Carhaix


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

voire de Landerneau !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Bon les gaillos !!!*
> 
> ...​



T'as vachement avanc&#233; ta toile depuis jeudi.  
T'en &#233;tais encore qu'&#224; l'oeil droit il me semble? 

Pour ceux qui ont pas encore eu l'occaz, allez y !
Ca vaut franchement le co&#251;t. C'est super int&#233;ressant de les voir bosser et de pouvoir &#233;changer.
En plus, c'est gratos.
A part une petite mousse pour le Ned qui cr&#232;ve de soif...


----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> T'as vachement avancé ta toile depuis jeudi.
> T'en étais encore qu'à l'oeil droit il me semble?
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont pas encore eu l'occaz, allez y !
> ...



Heu.... *réctification*, c'était gratos pour le vernissage hein !!!
 
Sinon c'est un musée, c'est pas gratos.....héhé.
Comment c'éty qui gagnent leur vie les artistes hein?  

Sinon vous m'appellez avant et je vous fait passer dans la galerie pour peu que vous débarquiez pas à 36....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Heu.... *réctification*, c'était gratos pour le vernissage hein !!!
> 
> Sinon c'est un musée, c'est pas gratos.....héhé.
> Comment c'éty qui gagnent leur vie les artistes hein?
> ...



Oups. :rose: 
Rectification: j'ai un pass illimité, 'me suis pas rendu compte.  

Quoi qu'il en soit, même pour quelques zorros, ça en vaut la peine.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

_Travaux en cours._ ​


----------



## alxbizar (31 Octobre 2007)

18/24cm a&#233;rosol+acrylique sur toile


----------



## alxbizar (31 Octobre 2007)

18/24cm a&#233;rosol+acrylique sur toile


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2007)

Ok, je remballe. :rose:


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2007)

_en fait, Alx veut faire des timbres&#8230; 
_


----------



## alxbizar (1 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _en fait, Alx veut faire des timbres _


ne l'écoutez pas cet homme est fou :rateau: !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

alxbizar a dit:


> ne l'écoutez pas cet homme est fou :rateau: !!!!!



Et il fait des bisous sur la bouche.


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Novembre 2007)

Sauf à moi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Sauf à moi



Hors de question !


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Novembre 2007)

en attendant moi j'dis rien quand Alem te roule une pelle...
Pis toi non plus d'ailleurs.


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2007)

_demand&#233; si gentiment, je me ferais un plaisir la prochaine fois. 

ceci dit, Alx aussi est fou, sinon, &#231;a serait pas un ami&#8230;  :love:
_


----------



## alxbizar (2 Novembre 2007)

38/45cm acrylique sur toile.


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2007)

Tiens, j'ai sorti le pinceau pour ce truc 
En vrai, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; une fresque sur une porte metallique pour une asso de mes deux - j'ai essay&#233; de retrancrire l'id&#233;e avec une mascotte rondelette et poilue (il y en avait deux au final)...
Des dessins pr&#233;paratoires dans l'autre fil


----------



## alxbizar (5 Novembre 2007)

32/40cm aérosol+acrylique sur toiles


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

_en passant, pour ce que ça intéresse, les prix sur deux captures en PDF_

*1

2


*


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

_pas de la peinture (encre seulement) mais pas du dessin donc, ce sera ici&#8230;





_


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

tampon d'association sur papier​


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2007)

_non, j'vous rassure, tout va bien&#8230;


_


----------



## guytantakul (11 Novembre 2007)

Le deux grands formats surclassent tout ! Terrible !  

Edit : Essaie encore plus grand !


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

Il faudrait exposer tout cela avec toi &#224; c&#244;t&#233; Al&#232;m... et vendre le tout comme indivisible  Bien sur il faudra que bouges pas... durant 8 haures d'affiler, sans compter les nocturnes... berf comme tu le fais d&#233;j&#224; :rateau:


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (19 Novembre 2007)

désolé de ne pas (encore) poster dans ce sujet (pour le moment) une création de ma main, mais je tenais vraiment à dire que tout ceci est... 


... mouais... y'a pas de mots !!! Ce serait galvaudé d'en mettre. Juste que j'aime vraiment, et ça me fait vibrer:rose:... j'aurais les moyens je t'acheterai l'ensemble là de suite 

Il serait dommage, à mon sens, pour moi, de dissocier l'ensemble. Si tu dois y vendre, vend la composition telle quelle, l'ensemble est très construit. Mais bon, c'est juste mon avis.


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2007)

_Pour les méduses, j'y penserais ! 

même si certains ici en ont déjà quelques-unes ! 
_


----------



## alxbizar (5 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Tu _te_ ride dessus ?  :rose:


----------



## NED (6 Décembre 2007)

Arf c'est la sagèsse ça...
si j'ai du temps je posterai une des toiles que je fais à Beaubourg.


----------



## alxbizar (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## alxbizar (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2007)

bin, c'est beaucoup triop lourd !

je vois ça dans une heure !


----------



## alxbizar (14 Décembre 2007)

sorry j' ma trompé de fichier...oups...


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2007)

Bon comme j'ai la flèmme de faire des photos et que les images parlent mieux de l'expo, allez voir ICI :


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=9è+pompidou

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/tag/9è/search/pompidou


----------



## Fraewin (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Voila ce que je peins (je vous donne mon site c'est + pratique) : Mes toiles


----------



## alxbizar (12 Mars 2008)

wahhhhhhhooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu......www.alxbizar.blogspot.com


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2008)

alxbizar a dit:


> *file:///C:/Documents*%20and%20Settings/delphine.zeiger/Bureau/DSC02289%20copie.gif



Soyons objectifs : Windows, c'est un autre monde !


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Soyons objectifs : Windows, c'est un autre monde !



et moi qui croyait l'avoir réveillé en l'appelant à 12H30 
































bah c'était le cas !


----------



## Madeline (20 Avril 2008)

_Aperçu d'infinité_. Aquarelle


----------



## benao (18 Juin 2008)

déjà postée cette toile? chai plus....
toujours en pleine période japonisante!


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2008)

non, première fois que je la vois, j'aime assez. t'as essayé de creuser le sujet ?


----------



## itako (18 Juin 2008)

Alors attention moi ça rigole plus !
En tout cas très belle galerie.


----------



## benao (19 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non, première fois que je la vois, j'aime assez. t'as essayé de creuser le sujet ?



content que tu aimes assez, ça fait toujours plaisir. A vrai dire, j'ai surtout travaillé sur l'idée du "man in the box", inspiré par R.Crumb. Le côté japonisant, je le garde surtout pour les dessins, va savoir pourquoi...
L'homme dans sa boîte, symbolisée par le cadre du tableau, avec l'envie d'en sortir, mais aussi l'homme prisonnier de sa propre boîte, alors qu'il y a tant d'espace autour :


----------



## morphoas (2 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Madeline (13 Juillet 2008)

_Fraîcheur sylvestre_. Aquarelle sur papier d'Arche. 24x35 cm.​


----------



## Madeline (1 Août 2008)

Aquarelle sur papier d'Arche​


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2008)

pastels à l'huile et acryliques sur contreplaqué&#8230; ​


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2008)

Waouh, il semble sacrément en rogne lui! Un mauvais jour?


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Waouh, il semble sacrément en rogne lui! Un mauvais jour?



bah non faut pas se fier aux apparences


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bah non faut pas se fier aux apparences



   Cest toujours pareil avec cette foutue « première impression ».


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Cest toujours pareil avec cette foutue « première impression ».



Tu peux toujours lui acheter la toile pour te faire une meilleure idée


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu peux toujours lui acheter la toile pour te faire une meilleure idée



celle-là est signée depuis hier et vendue aussi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> celle-là est signée depuis hier et vendue aussi



Besoin d'un agent ?


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Besoin d'un agent ?



prends tes pinceaux et va peindre !


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu peux toujours lui acheter la toile pour te faire une meilleure idée



Un regard pareil à chaque fois que je passerais devant... :affraid: 

Mais je ne savais pas qu'il en faisait commerce.


----------



## Madeline (3 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Besoin d'un agent ?



Moi je suis preneuse d'un agent... pour la France


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

100% de tes revenus. 


Ui Alèm, je suis sur un truc là, promis je poste ça bientôt. :rose:


----------



## morphoas (9 Août 2008)




----------



## Madeline (20 Novembre 2008)

.





_*Face à face*_, 1992. 
Aquarelle sur papier d'Arche: 35 x 50 cm​


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

Salut, premier "post" sur le fil.. 






Corps&Âme: Âme, Eros & Thanatos.
Acrylique sur papiers marouflés sur toile.


----------



## rabisse (26 Novembre 2008)

Corps & Âmes. Acrylique sur toile & papiers assemblés marouflés.Corps & Âmes.50F


_Merci pour l'accueil & les cdb. _


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2008)

_Attention au poids des images  Ne pas hésiter à faire un lien voir un fichier plus grand pour qu'on puisse mieux apprécier _


----------



## rabisse (27 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _Attention au poids des images  Ne pas hésiter à faire un lien voir un fichier plus grand pour qu'on puisse mieux apprécier _


_Vu, lu & entendu._


----------



## waïe (28 Décembre 2008)

portrait de kat-von-d, posca et encre de chine


----------



## waïe (28 Décembre 2008)

acrylique, posca sur toiles rondes 30cm


----------



## waïe (29 Décembre 2008)

encre de chine et posca


----------



## waïe (5 Janvier 2009)

kurt cobain, acrylique et posca pour changer


----------



## Selthis (12 Janvier 2009)

Aquarelle Sweeney Todd (Tim Burton)


----------



## waïe (12 Janvier 2009)

et désolé pour la taille et le poids de l'image dans mon post précédent


----------



## rabisse (17 Juin 2009)

Nouvelles productions...

Voir la pièce jointe 21240

Arbre *A*
Acrylique sur papiers marouflés sur toile.50F

Voir la pièce jointe 21239

Arbre *E*
Acrylique sur papiers marouflés sur toile.50F


----------



## BS0D (1 Septembre 2009)

Très sympa ce que vous faites par ici ... si y'a un truc auquel je peux pas me mettre car aucun talent, c'est bien la peinture. Alors beau travail !


----------



## rabisse (31 Octobre 2009)

Sans titre
Acrylique sur papiers marouflés sur toile.50F


----------



## mfam (11 Novembre 2009)

Je me joindrai à tous ceux qui se sont commis ... je montrerai ici une de mes oeuvres abstraites quand je saurai joindre ... l'oeuvre.     Si quelqu'un veut m'indiquer (à un novice) comment, c'est le bienvenue.    Là, je dois aller bosser.


----------



## yvos (11 Novembre 2009)

_Tout est là _


----------



## mfam (12 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Tout est là _



Merci pour le lien explicatif de Macge.  Je vais y revenir, donc. Mais auparavant, j'aime beaucoup les dernières oeuvres de rabisse . Une belle recherche picturale.


----------



## mfam (13 Novembre 2009)

Pour l'art abstrait, je n'essaie pas de réfléchir. J'essaie de lancer sur la toile le geste sans faire appel au moi-je. Je ne veux reconnaître aucune forme picturale ou essayer de la représenter. Le meilleur objectif que l'oeuvre pourrait atteindre serait de rejoindre l'imaginaire de l'autre dans l'indéfinissable. Par un contact abstrait, intuitif. Chaque fois, le contact avec l'oeuvre serait aussi différent que la sensation même du contemplateur et évolutive vers un dessein ultérieur.

Voilà 3 oeuvres abstraites issues de cet exercice.


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2009)

mfam a dit:


> Pour l'art abstrait, je n'essaie pas de réfléchir. J'essaie de lancer sur la toile le geste sans faire appel au moi-je. Je ne veux reconnaître aucune forme picturale ou essayer de la représenter. Le meilleur objectif que l'oeuvre pourrait atteindre serait de rejoindre l'imaginaire de l'autre dans l'indéfinissable. Par un contact abstrait, intuitif. Chaque fois, le contact avec l'oeuvre serait aussi différent que la sensation même du contemplateur et évolutive vers un dessein ultérieur.
> 
> Voilà 3 oeuvres abstraites issues de cet exercice.


"J'aime" bien...
(c'est nul comme expression, mais bon...)
La 3ème est la plus "dynamique"...
Même si j'ai compris ton laïus, ça m'a quand même fait mal à la tête...


----------



## mfam (13 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> "J'aime" bien...
> (c'est nul comme expression, mais bon...)
> La 3ème est la plus "dynamique"...
> Même si j'ai compris ton laïus, ça m'a quand même fait mal à la tête...



Merci tirhum! 

Et pour l'allocution de départ, je comprends.  Parfois, j'aime m'amuser avec les mots, comme avec les images. Ça devient le même processus.


----------



## aCLR (13 Novembre 2009)

Si j'osais, je rangerais ton travail dans la peinture non figurative, plutôt que l'art abstrait&#8230;



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h04 ----------

Sont-se des acryliques sur toiles ?


----------



## mfam (13 Novembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Si j'osais, je rangerais ton travail dans la peinture non figurative, plutôt que l'art abstrait&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Je pense que votre réaction m'était adressée.  Alors merci...
Donc, pour vous c'est plus de l'art non figuratif. Ça me va bien. Mais quelle serait pour vous la différence évidente entre les deux? Pour moi ça pourrait être aussi bien de l'art gestuel. Le concept de non-figuration reste pour ma part un peu abstrait ou ambigu. J'y vois un univers parallèle, mais non scindé. Je dirais même que j'ai probablement enjambé d'un concept à l'autre pendant la réalisation de l'oeuvre. Je crois que dans les oeuvres abstraites, on peut y voir une figuration partielle. Mais selon moi, il ne peut y avoir d'abstraction totale sans absence figurative totale. Je me trompe?Réalisable? Le contemplateur peut toujours y trouver son compte et voir ce qu'il veut. La preuve. Bref, de beaux questionnements, mais dans le fond, je n'ai réalisé que quelques toiles, à peine plus que ces trois même à l'acrylique. C'est donc fait sans prétention. Aussi, un peu à ma surprise, elles ont eu preneur... ça fait plaisir.


----------



## aCLR (13 Novembre 2009)

mfam a dit:


> Je pense que votre réaction m'était adressée.  Alors merci...


Oui, j'avais oublié de citer ton message


> Donc, pour vous c'est plus de l'art non figuratif. Ça me va bien. Mais quelle serait pour vous la différence évidente entre les deux? Pour moi ça pourrait être aussi bien de l'art gestuel.


Oui, l'on voit que tu t'attaches à produire tout au long de l'acte de création un geste qui envahit la surface de la toile. Seulement (et ce n'est pas une critique) cette mécanique du bras n'est pas ta seule préoccupation, problématique quant à l'aboutissement du travail 


> Le concept de non-figuration reste pour ma part un peu abstrait ou ambigu.


C'est vrai que la multiplication des courants, sous-courants dans l'art d'aujourd'hui n'aident pas à la classification 


> J'y vois un univers parallèle, mais non scindé. Je dirais même que j'ai probablement enjambé d'un concept à l'autre pendant la réalisation de l'oeuvre.


Oui, c'est une question, en ce début de XXI eme siècle, qui nous poussent à reconstruire ce que nos pairs ont à foison classifier, sectoriser pendant le siècle dernier. Au delà des artistes, je pense que les curators ne sont pas non plus étrangers à cette multiplication.


> Je crois que dans les oeuvres abstraites, on peut y voir une figuration partielle.


Je suis tenté de répondre non même si


> Mais selon moi, il ne peut y avoir d'abstraction totale sans absence figurative totale.


là, je m'incline.


> Je me trompe?Réalisable?


Je m'incline puisque partant d'un châssis entoilé, le monochrome le plus pur est obligatoirement contraint dans une figure, celle de la toile. (rectangulaire, carrée, ronde)
À moins de pouvoir ramener un espace non fini à une couleur, et là nous sortons de l'abstrait pour aller vers le conceptuel, l'abstraction totale, telle que tu la définis plus haut, ne peux vivre sans figurer.


> Le contemplateur peut toujours y trouver son compte et voir ce qu'il veut. La preuve.


La preuve ?! :rateau:
c'est Marcel Duchamp qui l'apporte dans _le processus créatif_
Somme toute, l'artiste n'est pas le seul à accomplir l'acte de création car le spectateur établit le contact de l'uvre avec le monde extétieur en déchiffrant et en interprétant ces qualifications profondes et par là _ajoute sa propre contribution au processus créatif._


> Bref, de beaux questionnements, mais dans le fond, je n'ai réalisé que quelques toiles, à peine plus que ces trois même à l'acrylique.


Acrylique donc le rendu photographique des couleurs de tes toiles est juste. 


> C'est donc fait sans prétention. Aussi, un peu à ma surprise, elles ont eu preneur... ça fait plaisir.


Content pour toi 

Ceci dit, je reviens rapidement sur la peinture non-figurative et ce qui me laisse à penser que ces trois peintures rentrent dans son principe avec un extrait de wiki concernant justement son extension.



> Plus positivement, le concept de non-figuration impliquerait la persistance d'un rapport à la réalité sensible mais dans une liaison qui dépasse la simple figuration. C'est dans ce sens que l'on a pu parler de paysagisme abstrait (ou d'impressionnisme abstrait), les peintres non-figuratifs conservant une relation au paysage mais d'un autre ordre que celui de la description.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Si j'osais, je rangerais ton travail dans la peinture non figurative, plutôt que l'art abstrait


Un peu comme ce vieux roublard de Zao Wou Ki... Qui nous pondait à la chaîne du paysage de tradition japonaise(nisante?) sous couvert d'abstrait ?... 

Je dis ça... Je dis rien


----------



## aCLR (14 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un peu comme ce vieux roublard de Zao Wou Ki... Qui nous pondait à la chaîne du paysage de tradition japonaise(nisante?) sous couvert d'abstrait ?...
> 
> Je dis ça... Je dis rien



Ce que j'aime avec toi*, c'est la justesse de de ton point de vue. Je ne sais pas vraiment d'où tu postes, mais trop souvent je me range de ton côté. Et si j'osais à 2 plombes du mat**, quelques verres d'un bon speyside dans le corps, je te lancerais combien ces courants n'ont d'autres buts que d'activer voire suractiver un marché déjà bien installé. Combien ces courants ont enfermés des pures génies, ou a contrario laissés de côté, ceux là même qui font l'Art tel qu'il est vu par le profane, et néanmoins amateur. Combien toute cette monétisation, au delà de flatter l'ego de l'artiste, ne sert que timidement l'Art&#8230;

Je pourrais continuer et dévier vers des préoccupations plus directement en phase avec mes interrogations, mais il est tard, et au delà du flood, il y a ce thread et ses images***&#8230; 






*c'est dans l'air du temps et pourtant c'est sincère. allez comprendre&#8230;
**que yvos efface si cela ne lui sied pas&#8230;
***du point de vue du concept, elle est présente, donc point besoin de la figurer&#8230;


----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> **que yvos efface si cela ne lui sied pas



_pas question ! _


----------



## mfam (14 Novembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui, j'avais oublié de citer ton message
> 
> Oui, l'on voit que tu t'attaches à produire tout au long de l'acte de création un geste qui envahit la surface de la toile. Seulement (et ce n'est pas une critique) cette mécanique du bras n'est pas ta seule préoccupation, problématique quant à l'aboutissement du travail&#8230;
> 
> ...




----


Je pense que la multiplication des courants et sous-courants est due à une probable obsession pour l'humain de classifier, de sectoriser. Je croirais que c'est parce que l'être humain est incapable de rester avec une question ou d'en gérer l'abstrait bien longtemps. Il veut toucher du concret pour le sécuriser voire l'endormir, comme un bébé avec sa tétine. Les artistes ne sont jamais compris!  :hein: Il lui faut une réponse et s'il ne l'a pas il l'inventera. Et il y croira.

Que veut dire : que les curators au delà des artistes, sont un peu aussi responsable cette multiplication de courant?
Et  : par la peinture non-figurative qui laisse croire que mes trois peintures rentrent dans son principe avec un extrait de wiki concernant justement son extension?


Je pense qu'on peut voir du figuratif dans l'abstrait hormis sa structure matérielle pour le faire.(Je peux mentionner que Kandisky fait du figuratif dans ses abstraits mais je ne me le permet pas et ça reste bien subjectif.) Parce que je pense que tout contemplateur peut voir dans l'abstrait ce que son regard biaisé veut bien voir (aucun sens péjoratif). Car on est tous biaisés par une influence importante, surtout lors de notre jeune formation. On a tous une lunette d'inconscience qui nous tenaille aussitôt que l'objet provocateur surgit. On appelle ça parfois un coup de foudre (ou le contraire). Ce qui arrive souvent lorsqu'un tableau nous plaît vraiment. 

Merci pour la référence Marcel Duchamp,  j'opte pour son concept d'indépendance de style et de courant, si j'ai bien compris.

Oui, le spectateur ajoute au processus créatif. Le contemplateur de l'oeuvre est essentiel à l'oeuvre parce qu'il est la raison de le faire bien souvent. Je ne trouve pas plus grande satisfaction que quelqu'un choisisse une de mes oeuvres, juste par son regard. Si j'ai quelque chose à dire, c'est pour être entendu.
Je me dis mission accomplie. Mais il ya aussi un autre acteur peut-être plus important à la réalisation de l'oeuvre. On pourrait le définir comme la transcendance. (mais c'est selon chacun) Ce pour quoi j'essaie (autant que je peux) de lui laisser la place pour devenir le mieux possible son extension. Sans me diminuer, car cette transcendance m'est partie intégrante.

Oui les couleurs sont justes, mais je pense que même pour l'huile, les couleurs auraient été proches de l'original. J'ai fait l'expérience plusieurs fois avec mes toiles à l'huile (d'un autre style complètement) et ça a donné un résultat probant.:mouais:


----------



## zosodesbois (14 Novembre 2009)

Poscaaaaaa


----------



## aCLR (14 Novembre 2009)

mfam a dit:


> Que veut dire : par la peinture non-figurative qui laisse croire que mes trois peintures rentrent dans son principe avec un extrait de wiki concernant justement son extension?
> 
> 
> aCLR a dit:
> ...



J'ai remis les citations dans l'ordre de lecture 



Peut-être aurais-je dû commencer mon intervention par le classement de tes toiles dans le champ de l'impressionnisme abstrait. C'est du moins la définition qui m'est venue d'emblée, sans lire le développement que tu en faisais. Après l'avoir lu, j'ai élargis celle-ci à la non-figuration, terme plus connu que le premier et surtout plus évocateur que peinture abstraite, bien trop générique à mon sens pour qualifier ton travail.

Et concernant _extension_, c'est _l'élargissement du concept même de peinture non-figurative_ qu'il fallait comprendre. Emporté que j'étais par la lecture de la page d'origine, d'où cette citation est extraite, je ne me suis pas rendu compte de l'incompréhension que ce mot pouvait entraîner.

Maintenant, ce semblant d'analyse, de ma part, ne tiens qu'à la vision de ces trois toiles


----------



## mfam (15 Novembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai remis les citations dans l'ordre de lecture&#8230;
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup aCLR, pour le lien sur la peinture non figurative et merci beaucoup de votre analyse.

Elle me valorise ne serait-ce que par le temps accordé et par la profondeur de l&#8217;analyse, d'autant plus que ce n'était  que pour 3 toiles. 

Elle m&#8217;a permis aussi par une réflexion plus approfondie une meilleure conscientisation de mon processus créatif.
Ça m'a obligé par le positionnement à y faire un discernement qui continuera...


----------



## macfille (18 Novembre 2009)

mfam a dit:


> Pour l'art abstrait, je n'essaie pas de réfléchir. J'essaie de lancer sur la toile le geste sans faire appel au moi-je. Je ne veux reconnaître aucune forme picturale ou essayer de la représenter. Le meilleur objectif que l'oeuvre pourrait atteindre serait de rejoindre l'imaginaire de l'autre dans l'indéfinissable. Par un contact abstrait, intuitif. Chaque fois, le contact avec l'oeuvre serait aussi différent que la sensation même du contemplateur et évolutive vers un dessein ultérieur.
> 
> Voilà 3 oeuvres abstraites issues de cet exercice.



 Super beau.


----------



## aCLR (18 Novembre 2009)

macfille a dit:


> Super beau.



Tu débarques, alors je vais la faire cool 

C'est le genre de commentaire que passe très bien pour les coups de boules -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (tu cliques et tu lâches ton com', ça fait plaisir)

Mais là, comme ça à la vue de tous, c'est un peu light, enfin c'est mon avis 

Et la bienvenue


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2009)

Sauf que son commentaire est, de mon point de vue, adapté au fil, alors que les votres, quoique fort intéressants au demeurant, auraient plutôt leur place ici


----------



## mfam (21 Novembre 2009)

macfille a dit:


> Super beau.




Merci, et en fait, je suis en constante recherche picturale, autant dans sa forme que dans le fond. En d&#8217;autres mots,  j&#8217;ai bien des choses à dire comme beaucoup de monde. Pour faire un parallèle avec les images, j'essaie d'exprimer ce que je veux dire en apprenant autant de mots que possible pour pouvoir mieux le dire.


----------



## macfille (22 Novembre 2009)

mfam a dit:


> Merci, et en fait, je suis en constante recherche picturale, autant dans sa forme que dans le fond. En dautres mots,  jai bien des choses à dire comme beaucoup de monde. Pour faire un parallèle avec les images, j'essaie d'exprimer ce que je veux dire en apprenant autant de mots que possible pour pouvoir mieux le dire.




Ça me fait plaisir,je te trouve vraiment inspirer par quelque chose de plus grand.
Bravo continue.
Je te souhaite une bonne recherche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Tu débarques, alors je vais la faire cool
> 
> C'est le genre de commentaire que passe très bien pour les coups de boules ->
> 
> ...



Merci pour la bienvenue.
Je peins moi aussi des toiles abstraites.
Alors, je trouve que les toiles de mfam sont 
pleines de couleurs et de formes.
J'aimerais vous en présenter un mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour l'instant.


----------



## macfille (26 Novembre 2009)

Voici mon abstrait... enfin je pense.
Je l'intitule: blocage.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

J'ai vachement de mal, là.


----------



## macfille (27 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> J'ai vachement de mal, là.



Que c'est?:hein:


----------



## aCLR (28 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> J'ai vachement de mal, là.



Tu prends la joconde, dans un élan pointilliste, tu te lances sur la toile, la multitude de points ne te permettant plus de la visualiser, tu recadres et rehausses la chevelure d'un aplat, et te voilà bloquer

@macfille: tu n'es pas le(la) seul(e) à bloquer  (rapport à l'activité)


ps: ça me fait penser à Boirond


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

C'est justement les aplats qui me dérangent.
Trop "brouillon", ou pas assez...


----------



## mfam (28 Novembre 2009)

macfille a dit:


> Voici mon abstrait... enfin je pense.
> Je l'intitule: blocage.



Je ne savais quoi en penser, mais il vrai que cette toile  jumelée au titre heureusement évocateur a le mérite d'être signifiant ... si je m'attarde au fond plus qu'à la forme où j'y vois oui, la Joconde brouillonne. 

Et par son côté brouillon, j'en déduirais une recherche personnelle...?


----------



## macfille (30 Novembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu prends la joconde, dans un élan pointilliste, tu te lances sur la toile, la multitude de points ne te permettant plus de la visualiser, tu recadres et rehausses la chevelure d'un aplat, et te voilà bloquer&#8230;
> 
> @macfille: tu n'es pas le(la) seul(e) à bloquer  (rapport à l'activité&#8230
> 
> ...



Sérieux j'avais  pas pensée à la joconde en la faisant, mais tu as bien raison c'est comme ça!

Je ne connaissais pas Boirond.


----------



## aCLR (1 Décembre 2009)

macfille a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas Boirond.



Si tu as l'occasion de passer à Beaubourg, va voir dans les collections permanentes sa très belle installation. Il a posé pendant quelques jours son atelier dans une salle du musée pour y peindre un reportage. Une pure merveille sans rapport avec ses débuts dans la figuration libre


----------



## mfam (2 Décembre 2009)

> Envoyé par aCLR
> &#8230;
> 
> @macfille: tu n'es pas le(la) seul(e) à bloquer  (rapport à l'activité&#8230
> ...





macfille a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas Boirond.



... beau petit compliment ... que je découvre également :

François Boisrond

Né à Boulogne Billancourt en 1959. Fils des cinéastes Michel Boisrond et Annette Wademant. 
Il vit à Paris où il est Professeur à l'école Nationale Supérieure des Beaux-Arts.  Sa peinture, très colorée, puise ses thèmes dans le quotidien.    
...
    et après une peinture stylisée et graphique, il évolue dans les années 90 vers une peinture plus «naturaliste ». Il cherche en permanence à évoluer et à se remettre en cause, en changeant de style, de source d'inspiration, ou de technique.


----------



## macfille (2 Décembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Si tu as l'occasion de passer à Beaubourg, va voir dans les collections permanentes sa très belle installation. Il a posé pendant quelques jours son atelier dans une salle du musée pour y peindre un reportage. Une pure merveille sans rapport avec ses débuts dans la figuration libre



J'aimerais bien aller voir à Beaubourg, mais c'est trop loin de chez moi. j'ai regardé sur Internet, mais je n'est pas vu grand-chose, trois tableaux.
Peut-être en a-t-il d'autre?


----------



## Selthis (24 Décembre 2009)

C'est mon tout premier dessin en couleur, ça m'amuse pas mal, je pense en faire plein d'autre pour apprendre et m'améliorer encore et encore 

http://www.joffreyd.com/jojo/bleach.JPG


----------



## mac fleuri (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
Je me permets de mettre un lien vers mon blog, ce qui évitera d'alourdir le fil
Par contre, que du dessin, pas de texte
pour ceux qui aiment les pays, les visages, les paysages
Bonnes fêtes
http://lands-escape.blogspot.com/


----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2010)

Bataille navale. Diptyque Acrylique sur toile.​


----------



## rabisse (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2010)




----------



## Jose Culot (23 Avril 2012)

J'ai pondu ça mais à mon avis il y manque quelque chose...vos avis...svp.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2012)

Les ombres absentes et les sources lumineuses trop nombreuses.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

Euh moche ?


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Euh moche ?


C'est ce que je pense et c'est pour ça que je demande.


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2012)

Je... ... ... nan, rien...
(cmd+alt+ctrl+!... ?!...)


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2012)

Ça fatigue moins les yeux la nuit.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> J'ai pondu ça mais à mon avis il y manque quelque chose...vos avis...svp.



du talent peut-être ?


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça fatigue moins les yeux la nuit.


C'est vrai c'est un peu trop bleu _(Ma couleur préférée)_...C'est peut-être mieux comme ça?




Excuses j'avais oublié d'alléger.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> C'est vrai c'est un peu trop bleu _(Ma couleur préférée)_...C'est peut-être mieux comme ça?



Franchement ?


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Avril 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Franchement ?


Te connaissant je pense que tu vas me dire que c'est pas mal.:rose:
Mais qu"un peu de relief genre 3D serait le bienvenu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Te connaissant je pense que tu vas me dire que c'est pas mal.:rose:


Comme quoi, tu me connais mal.


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> C'est vrai c'est un peu trop bleu _(Ma couleur préférée)_...C'est peut-être mieux comme ça?


Bah tu l'as juste remise en positif. 
Rien concernant les ombres manquantes sous la plante du désert ni sur les abrupts.


> Excuses j'avais oublié d'alléger.


Ma remarque était pour le ctrl+alt+cmd+!


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah tu l'as juste remise en positif.
> Rien concernant les ombres manquantes sous la plante du désert ni sur les abrupts.
> Ma remarque était pour le ctrl+alt+cmd+!



Je ne me permettrais pas de trop bidouiller "Wallsaver"

PS: Si fafab je te connais bien...Je m'étonne même de ta correction.
Je m'attendais à une remarque, ...c'est de la m......


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> c'est de la m......



c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit  
non la franchement faut arrêter José


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Je ne me permettrais pas de trop bidouiller "Wallsaver"



C'est-à-dire ?


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est-à-dire ?


Les ombres manquantes etc sur le fond proprement dit....Je suis nul de chez nul en dessin...mon"uvre" n'est que du copié, à peine modifié, c'est 100% PSE.
_(Sauf l'uf)
_ Wallsever tu ne connais pas ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Les ombres manquantes etc sur le fond proprement dit....Je suis nul de chez nul en dessin...mon"&#339;uvre" n'est que du copié, à peine modifié, c'est 100% PSE.


Te restes plus qu'à en trouver un autre 


> _(Sauf l'&#339;uf)_


_La courbure est à revoir et la lune à gauche à estomper (préférer la courbe de bézier à la baguette magique)
_


> Wallsever tu ne connais pas ?


Pour dessiner non


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Te restes plus qu'à en trouver un autre
> La courbure est à revoir et la lune à gauche à estomper (préférer la courbe de bézier à la baguette magique)
> Pour dessiner non


Erreur c'est Wallsaver. Fond d'écran etc...
Merci pour les conseils...je vais essayer d'aviser.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Avril 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Je m'étonne même de ta correction.
> Je m'attendais à une remarque, ...c'est de la m......



Donc, tu ne me connais vraiment pas.


----------



## rabisse (4 Octobre 2013)

Tiens histoire de renouer avec ce fil.  







Acrylique. Papier marouflé sur toile. 50F​


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)

Acrylique. Papier marouflé sur toile. 50F​


----------

